# 3 Month Old Filly Losing Hair In Patches??



## Hrsegirl (Mar 16, 2010)

I bought a 3 month old Appaloosa filly about a month ago, and yesterday I noticed some weird bald spots that almost looked like big scabs on her body. When I came to feed her oats I noticed the first one on her left side by her shoulder and thought maybe she got into something and got cut or just rubbed off some hair. Then as I checked her out some more to see if I could find more, I found 3 more! One was on her left side on her rump, the next was right next to her tail, and the other one was on her right side of her rump. This was the biggest of them all. Well I had to go to work so I came home and would continue my investigation today. Well I went there after work today, and examined her some more, and found two more weird scab things! Only this time I was rubbing her back and petting her and my hand went over some bumps. I started to part the hair to see if I could see what it was, well when I parted the hair, it all came off! In a huge scab!! What it left behind was a moist gray patch. I found two of these today. 
I'm not sure what they are, so I called my vet ASAP! When the nurse answered I told her about it, and she said the DR would need to see her ASAP and I totally agree. Well he won't come out for just one horse, so I had to try a different vet. So I called the next closest vet, and he said he thought it might be lice so I should bath her, and if that didn't help, he would come see her. 
I took some pictures and would like to hear your thoughts on what it is. I'm not sure if it's rain rot, because I've never had to deal with this type of thing before, but I doubt its rain rot because they have access to the barn 24/7. 

She is also losing hair on her face, on top of her head, and on one of her ears. This hair loss isn't accompanied by scabs though, it just looks as if she has been rubbing it off. I didn't get pictures of that, but I will tomorrow and post them on here.
Could it be any type of allergic reaction? She has been wormed with safeguard and that was about two weeks ago. If you need to know anything else, feel free to ask.

Here are some pictures. I only took pictures of the first four spots I found. The ones I found today are larger than the ones I found yesterday.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Sounds like ringworm or lice to me. You better watch out, if its the former...


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks like it could be ringworm to me...


----------



## Hrsegirl (Mar 16, 2010)

So I agree that it looks like ringworm, and have done more research on it. I have found out that it is indeed very contagious to horses, dogs, cats, as well as humans. I currently have two horses, so the filly is going to have to be separated from the other guy. 
Also, has anyone had experience with ringworm? I never have, and don't even know where to begin. I know she will need a bath for sure, and am going to start tomorrow. 

Any tips?


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Agree looks like ringworm.Try using Toothpaste regular stuff not the gel is an old remedy for ringworm


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I had ringworm in cats, and got a patch myself on my arm. Both I and the cats got an anti-fungal and it cleared up. You can get anti-fungals over the counter at a drugstore.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

It does look like ringworm. 

Do not panic. Yes, it is very easily spread but it certainly is not something you need to rush out and lock her away because of.

Ringworm is a fungus. Go to the store and buy whatever brand of athlete's foot/jock itch cream you like best. That should take care of it.

If you end up with a spot, treat it the same way. 

Getting ringworm is a pretty common animal related thing. Itchy and annoying but past that, not a big deal in the grand scheme of things.


ETA - Ringworm can be serious if it is extreme and neglected.


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

Yep, first thing I thought when I saw the first pic.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Agreed, looks like ringworm. Wear gloves, scrub daily with betadine and treat with an otc antifungal like lotrimin daily. Ringworm feeds off the keratin in hair so clipping very close to the skin around it will help kill it off faster.


----------



## Hrsegirl (Mar 16, 2010)

Ok thanks so much for the advice! I had no idea where to start when it came to this deal. The vet is coming out tomorrow afternoon to make sure that it is ringworm. 

I have heard of a few different things to help with ringworm, one being athlete's foot stuff, and another being blu-kote, which I have some of. 

She will for sure get a bath today, and the hair around the areas will be trimmed down alot. She is losing her baby hair, so the two spots on top of her rump and back are the worst, but also the hardest to see. 

Also, would that be the same cause for the hair loss behind her ears? It's not coming off in patches, but in large areas. I know she is supposed to lose her baby hair to show her real coat, but I don't believe the color underneath is her real coat. The color underneath is real dark, almost black in color, and I doubt that is her real coat since her baby hair is a real light bay, but I suppose it's possible. 
I just don't even know where to even begin with all this. I have had horses for years, and have never had to deal with it. Thanks for all the advice. I will keep updating when I find out more.

Should she be separated from the other horse?


----------



## nicole25 (Jun 24, 2011)

Ask your vet about separating her. We had a dog a few years ago with ring worm and we treated it everyday a few times a day with anti fungal. He slept with my parents every night and always laid on the couch with us. None of us got it and my mom (it was her dog, Stan was such a mommas boy) was always the one cleaning it off of him and applying the ointment. I guess quarantine depends on how severe it is which your vet will be able to access. Also we used to bath him in a specific shampoo. I forget the name of it now, it was for ring worm and fungal. Ask your vet about that too. We may have just gotten it at Wal Mart though. Look around there for something like that.


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

chlorhexidine shampoo will help get rid of the ring worm, you may have to get that from your vet, I don't remember if they sell it over the counter. Personally I wouldn't separate them but only you and your vet can decide if that is necessary. Not everybody gets ring worm, when I was a vet tech for a small animal vet I was exposed too many times to count and never got it, it depends on the person/animal and their immune system. Sometimes times of stress can cause it to get worse so I would be worried that if you separated her from her buddy it might make her more stressed and cause it to get worse and make it harder to treat. BUT like I said, do as your vet advises, it may not even be ring worm, I groomed a dog a few weeks ago that I thought for sure it was ring worm but they took him to the vet and it was some kind of allergic reaction.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Ring worm normally has a red ring around the outside. This may just be scabbed over but either way I think it looks like some sort of fungus. I've treated one kitty and one dog that had ringworm with twice weekly baths with an antifungal shampoo (I get it at my vet) and athletes foot spray. Do keep an eye on your other animals. It is contagious but it takes skin to skin contact.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Personally, if it were my horse I would not worry too much about quarantine at this point. 

If your horse had a major problem and was just covered with it, then maybe.


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

Vidaloco said:


> Ring worm normally has a red ring around the outside. This may just be scabbed over but either way I think it looks like some sort of fungus. I've treated one kitty and one dog that had ringworm with twice weekly baths with an antifungal shampoo (I get it at my vet) and athletes foot spray. Do keep an eye on your other animals. It is contagious but it takes skin to skin contact.


FYI, ringworm is a fungal infection :wink:


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Rachel1786 said:


> FYI, ringworm is a fungal infection :wink:


:?: Doesn't she say that?


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

From looking at the pictures, it looks like ringworm to me. Any anti fungal creams put on daily should treat them. 

I don't think she needs to be separated from the other horse, it's spread but direct contact. So unless she rubs on the other horse, it should be a problem.

And the hair loss behind her ears, it reminds me of my colt, he is a red dun, and when he started sheding the area around his ears, it looked grey to me. But once he completely shed, he was still dun. It should just be sheding.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Alwaysbehind said:


> :?: Doesn't she say that?


I thought I did but I'm old and senile. :lol:


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Vidaloco said:


> I thought I did but I'm old and senile. :lol:


Join the club...so am I.


----------



## ioconner (Apr 2, 2011)

Ringworm...Wash with betadine, rinse well, and then apply blue star ointment. Great stuff! I wouldn't worry about separating the horses, just watch out for it on the other guys...and you! 

Good luck!!


----------



## Made by the moon (Aug 17, 2011)

if it is ringworm: when its gone i would spray "healthy hair" on her whole body (expecially the patches of hair missing) it will help it grow back thick and strong, wont dry out the coat and makes it shiny! my sister sprays it all over her western please show horse everyday!


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

Vidaloco said:


> I thought I did but I'm old and senile. :lol:


Very sorry, I read it wrong, I thought you said it didn't look like ringworm and it looked fungal. I apparently can't read today lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

is this baby still on her Mom? Two months old seems very young to be weaned. Could be she was got it due to an immature immune system?


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Rachel1786 said:


> Very sorry, I read it wrong, I thought you said it didn't look like ringworm and it looked fungal. I apparently can't read today lol
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I believe ringworm IS fungal?

*Update- *Oh, never mind, I missed the whole discussion on page two! Sorry!


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Any antifungal, horse or human, should clear it up..


----------



## Hrsegirl (Mar 16, 2010)

The vet said over the phone as I described he thought it was rain rot, because he has had alot of cases this year. But it just doesnt fit the description, and i told him that when he saw it, he would probably change his mind. 

She is not feeling well, and maybe this is partly why.

Someone asked if she was still on her momma. Complicated. Her mother got sick when she was two months old, so she was sold, and Storms mother allowed her to nurse for the last month she was there. They were both weaned the week before I got them, Im not sure of their exact birthdates until I get the papers, but I will ask the lady I bought them from. 
I am assuming Storm is older than April because of their size difference, but she just may be a small girl.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Treating it with an anti-fungal is most certainly not going to hurt it any.


I have never seen rain rot make nice almost perfectly round spots.


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

I agree with Always.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Definitely ring worm. Someone mentioned getting jock itch cream. Make sure you are putting it on regularly or it won't help. And search her over good because if you leave one spot untreated it'll just spread again. If you don't treat it and can get back. My husband's dog has a case of it and for the life of me I can't get rid of it. Luckily nobody else has caught it. Back to the vet with her though, because she got it on her nose and it's affecting her breathing.....


----------



## Hrsegirl (Mar 16, 2010)

i agree it looks like ringworm as well. All spots got a nice coat of blu-kote last night, and i did search her last night looking for any missed apots and cant seem to find anymore. I am going up there in a couple hours to check her again and wait til the vet comes, but will for sure post when we find out for sure.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hrsegirl (Mar 16, 2010)

it is in fact ringworm, and he gave me a shampoo to use once a day for 5 days and he said it should clear up. He also said for their dull coat and wormy bellies, to worm them every 2 to 3 weeks and switch wormers each time. He also said increase their grain and maybe give them some hay.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

What kind of grain are you feeding? I'm really surprised that the vet would suggest upping grain, particularly in foals, before hay.


----------



## Hrsegirl (Mar 16, 2010)

Right now they are getting oats mixed with jr feed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Be sure to stay up on those bathes. Read the directions, I know the stuff I've used has to stay on for 10 full min. 
I had a baby kitten with ringworm years ago. Giving her a bath every other day and keeping salve on was pretty pathetic. She's a happy full grown cat now. 
Hope it clears up pronto.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Hrsegirl, how are the spots looking?


----------



## Hrsegirl (Mar 16, 2010)

The spots are looking the same, the vet said it will take a month for the hair to grow back. Which is ok, she is only a baby so she has time to spare. But she is still losing hair along her neck, head and face. And its not in spots, but all over her hair is thinning out. In some spots it looks like she is just shedding, but in others, it looks like she is going bald. 
I asked the vet about it on Friday when he was out, and he didnt seem to concerned. He just told me to increase her grain again. 
I also asked him if I would have to worry about the ringworm spreading to Storm (my stud colt), and he said maybe, maybe not. Well when I was up yesterday to give April her bath, I checked Storm over good, and sure enough, he has it now too. But he doesnt have as many spots as she does. He has one on his face and one on his upper back leg. So i figured he better get a bath in that shampoo too, so he got a bath. He will get one for 5 more days, and I will probably give her a bath for that many more days just to make sure its gone.
Nate (the vet) also said to buy some vagisil because it will kill the ringworm faster than something like blu kote will, so i am going to pick some up today.

He also said worm them with ivermectin soon, and then switch kinds and do it again in two weeks. 
But april still isnt herself, she played a little yesterday, but most of the day, she just bums around and doesnt eat much. I dont know what to do about that. I try to get her to play, but she only runs a little. 

On a good note though, she has gotten her appetite for oats back, which is good. I hope she turns around and feels better because i dont wana have to call nate out again.

Ooh thats long, haha sorry.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hrsegirl (Mar 16, 2010)

I took some more pictures of the babies' spots yesterday and today. I found a few more spots on each of them. The filly, April, has a total of 10 spots. The colt, Storm, has a total of 5. 

They are both getting bathed every day in Zymox, but by tomorrow, I will be out, so I purchased a new shampoo called Povidone Iodine Shampoo: Viodine Medicated Shampoo - Horse.com

I also found another spot on Storm that I'm sure isn't ringworm. 

Here are April's spots.




































Here is her hair loss:





























And here is Storm's ringworm spot:


----------



## Hrsegirl (Mar 16, 2010)

Here is Storm's leg spot. 









Here is a picture of both of them after their baths yesterday. They are not looking the best, but I'm doing what I can to change it. There grain intake is increased, they are also getting hay every day, and are on full grass. 

They are also now on: Manna-Pro Sho-Glo 
Manna Pro Sho-Glo - Horse.com

Anything else to improve their conditions?

Storm








April


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Not sure if it carries over from dog to horse but I have a Scottie that has a skin fungus going on right now. I bathe her twice a week in an antifungal shampoo from the vet. In between I've been spraying her with Equate athletes foot spray with powder (walmart has it) She's been clearing up nicely. Be careful if you try it, the spay is very cold so be sure to hold it a distance away from the treated area. 
I know its taken awhile to clear up on my dog so don't be downhearted. Give the medi time to work.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Something is really not working in your deworming program. I think you should have a fecal test done.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I have to agree with Bubba.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

They do look rather fuzzy & dull. I'd also agree with getting fecals done. It does look like the filly is starting to lose some baby fuzz (the hair loss you are seeing on her face) but they still look wormy. Something doesn't seem to be working. Did you find any worms in their manure after you de-wormed them?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hrsegirl (Mar 16, 2010)

They were only wormed two days ago, so Im sure their wormy bellies wont go away that fast. And as for them being dull and fuzzy, April has been that way since I got her because she still has all her baby hair left. Storm has lost most of his, but he seems to be getting fuzzier after every bath. 
I did not notice worms in their poo yesterday or day before, but I will check again today when I go up to bathe them. 
I will talk to the vet about getting a fecal done and see what he says.

Any other suggestions?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

There's this shampoo called Eqyss? Or something? It's in a black bottle (and it somewhat costly at $23.99) but it WORKS. My mare as well as her neighbor gelding got some fungus on their ankles and after one day of using it, there was a clear improvement.


----------



## Hrsegirl (Mar 16, 2010)

Another thing I suppose I should mention is that April was weaned at a little over 3 months old, and had to steal milk from Storms mother. They sold the mare, and kept the filly. Storm was weaned in full about a month ago, which woulda made him 4 months old. 
Will it make a huge difference if April didnt get as much milk as she shouldve? I know it will make some, but how much? 
Im sure thats why she looks the way she does. 
Also, she is not growing as fast as I would like to see. Storm is growing like a weed and its very noticeable. When they arrived at my place, they were both the same size, and now, about a month later, Storm is considerably larger than April. 
Im not sure the problem, though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

Hrsegirl said:


> Another thing I suppose I should mention is that April was weaned at a little over 3 months old, and had to steal milk from Storms mother. They sold the mare, and kept the filly. Storm was weaned in full about a month ago, which woulda made him 4 months old.
> Will it make a huge difference if April didnt get as much milk as she shouldve? I know it will make some, but how much?
> Im sure thats why she looks the way she does.
> Also, she is not growing as fast as I would like to see. Storm is growing like a weed and its very noticeable. When they arrived at my place, they were both the same size, and now, about a month later, Storm is considerably larger than April.
> ...


If you're concerned, ask your vet about malnutrition. Maybe Storm is lacking because he has had to "steal milk". I don't think that would have caused the ringworm though.


----------



## Hrsegirl (Mar 16, 2010)

I have asked my vet about it, but he didnt seem to concerned at the moment. And actually, April was the one stealing milk, not Storm. =) 

Anyways, she is only Purina Equine Junior right now, which is mixed with her oats. They are also on free range pasture. They are getting some hay, but dont seem to really want to eat it.
April would rather stand in the barn all day than be outside, and Storm wont leave her side, therefore he is in the barn most of the day too.

I am not sure what else to do to help her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

I wonder about having bloodwork done. Or some immunobooster vitamin shots.


----------



## Hrsegirl (Mar 16, 2010)

I will ask Nate (vet) about it and see what he says. I will check more into everything mentioned and update when I know more.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Just out of curiosity, what part of ND are you in?


----------



## Hrsegirl (Mar 16, 2010)

I am in central ND. My horses are north of Maddock about 11 miles along hwy 30.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hrsegirl (Mar 16, 2010)

I figured I would update on the babies conditions. I'm not seeing much improvement, they are both still developing more spots. I seem to find more spots when they are wet before they are shampooed during their baths. I am going to disinfect the barn and the fences around the area. All the fences are wooden, and ringworm can live on wooden fences for long periods of time. 
They both got baths for 5 days, but I am going to continue to bathe them daily since the shampoo says you can use daily, I am going to continue for another 5 days or so and see what happens. I put athletes foot cream on each spot every day.
Any other suggestions?


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Call your vet and ask them if they think you need to have this looked at.

It seems like they should be getting better by now.


----------



## Hrsegirl (Mar 16, 2010)

Update on the babies: 

On Monday, I bathed both babies in an anntifungal shampoo, which would be their 8th bath in this crap. Vet said to bathe for 4 or 5 days and it should kill the fungus, but I found more spots on Monday, the last day I bathed them. I wasnt sure if I could bathe them every single day, since they are babies, so I am going to do maybe 3 baths a week for each baby.
Aprils spots are starting to grow hair in the middle which is a reallly good sign. She had a couple more spots Monday, but they were not as big as the spots already formed. She is also feeling alot better and has been playing alot, and has definitely gotten her appettie back, which is a good thing. They are both starting to get their shiny coats back, and are growing like little weeds. Storms spots on his face and back legs have started to grow hair back, but not the spot on his front leg. There is also a weird spot on his front leg, not ringworm though. I posted a picture previously in this thread. I am not sure what it could be. 
But both of the babies are getting athletes foot cream on all their spots in the morning, and an antifungal topical spray in the evenings. 
I will be worming them with Ivermectin again in the next couple of days to try to get rid of their wormy bellies.
They were both wormed last Wednesday with Ivermectin, and the vet said do it again in 10 days. Hopefully my babies will be back to normal soon. I am going to see them again today, so I will take new pictures and post them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

